# Brand new memeber complaining already



## 8nman (Apr 22, 2010)

First . . . I just completed the registration for this forum and I have to say it really sucked.  If I hadn't wanted the information on this sight so much I would have surely bailed out.  I am color blind, as are 1 in 20 adult males, and it took a dozen tries to finally find one of those security strings I could see enough of to get through.  I wonder how many potential members are lost due to the same frustration.  Probably 1 in 20.  It does not have to be that difficult to be effective, ya know.

I bought a used Brinkman Smoke-N-Pit at a yard sale last year and I just built and hung a firebox on the end of it.  I have never smoked anything before and am looking forward to a whole new hobby.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 8nman. Although I don't have anything to do with the registration here, I'm sorry you had a hard time getting through it. Now that you're in you'll find a wealth of information that is sure to help you become a world class smoker in no time.


----------



## smokey paul (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW as a sr. citizen i can agree on the security strings. I had to do then more than 5 times.
But now you are in a great area and can learn more about smoking. enjoy and hope the pictures you will see of peeps grilling can show the real food and interest you in going forth in grilling/smoking. welcome


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 22, 2010)

8Nman.. I am sorry you had so much trouble. We don't get a lot of folks telling us that they had problems so I do appreciate the feedback. Feedback is what helps us be the best we can be even if it means making some changes.

Forums are extremely vulnerable to hacks and spammers and unfortunately we do have to find that balance that keeps out the bad guys but lets the good ones in.

 We will definitely look into this problem.

Oh.. and welcome to the forum and the exciting world of smoking meat


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to see you made it in. Sorry for the registration. That may change in the near future.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!  Sorry to hear about the difficulties, but the boss said he would look into it - and he will!


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to SMF! Great place, great people!

I share your frustration with the security thing. I bet I went through at least that many before I got one I could understand. That said, I'm glad I kept trying. I've received tons of help here and hope that as time goes on I can help others as much.

You will find this to be one of the best places to spend time.


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to a great place. I had a little trouble registering as I never got my email to activate my account, as soon as  I contacted an administrator it was fixed and now I can post pictures and see them :). I am a happy camper thank you everyone here for making this place a great site. 
Robert


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## caveman (Apr 22, 2010)

8nman, Welcome, finally to SMF. That security string is something else, isn't it? Well, now that your feet are in the door, please enjoy your stay & put that Brinkman SNP to use by joining our addiction, er, hobby in smoking meat. You should have the shakes, um, sweats, eh, the urge, ah, the pit up in no time & remember: The only dumb question is the one not asked.  There is plenty of information within each of the individual forums here so, you might as well take advantage now that you're in the door.  Go forth & smoke.  We are glad to have you.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 22, 2010)

8nman, Glad you were able to find a security string that you could read. Like the Boss said himself It's because of the security measures that are in place and the quick reporting of spammers by the members that allow us; the admin and moderators of this forum to delete the spam and give the boot to the spammers that do manage to get in.

I know that some day down the road you'll appreciate the measures that have been taken to keep spam off this site. Now smoked spam is mighty good and that kind of spam we allow here!

Enjoy the forums and smoke on!!


----------



## treegje (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## deltadude (Apr 22, 2010)

8nman, glad you persisted and got through.

The registration security string, is common now on almost every forum.  If a forum doesn't have such a security measure, then most likely it is a poorly run forum with many spammers or others that will ruin the forum, and possibly other security leaks which could result in loss of personal info.  The color and usually a picture behind is there by plan because professional spamming software can't read the color and the pictures behind breakup and confuse the reader.

Anyway welcome........


----------



## matts (Apr 22, 2010)

I have pretty much perfect vision and it still took me a few tries to get past that security.  But it is something that needs to be there.  Glad your here.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard as a fellow smoker and coler blind male (red green)  I feel your pain maybe Jeff could add a audable <--not sure on spelling option like other websites have.  What may help in the meantime is go down to office max and get colored transperencies and place them over your screen when tring to read the letters.  I find blue and green help me with red and yellow and orange help me with green.  Now for those of you that are not color blind we do see colors I just have a real hard time with shades of red.  And most dark greens look black to me as well.  Funny thing is I didn't know I was color blind until I joined the Army in 95.


----------



## dangermouse (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!  I'm sure you'll find that it was worth the struggle.

Now as for changing the registration procedures, the foolproof way to keep out spammers it to require everyone to smoke some meat, and mail it along with forum info to Jeff for manual data entry and review.  hehe.


----------



## insight (Apr 22, 2010)

Example of a failed security string. WELCOME to the forums!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to SMF... dont let the "misshap" bug you for long... Its a great site full of gret people, great information, and hopefully you will find some great friends!

Hope you stay on board and see what this place is really all about!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 22, 2010)

I am liking the sound of this


----------



## flagriller (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome, you'll see there is a wealth of information here and the people are wonderful. Sorry to hear about your problem, but you hung in there like a trooper and now you can reap all the benefits of this forum.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the smoke train


----------



## mr500 (Apr 22, 2010)

What about the AUDIBLE ones I have seen on other forums etc... From what I can see, it will actually tell you what to enter. Performs the same function. AND it can be used along with the pictorial one as well.

Just a thought!!


----------



## maverick (Apr 22, 2010)

I too had problems with this -- it probably took me 20-30 refreshes to find one that I could read.  Glad to hear that some different options are being looked at.


----------



## que-ball (Apr 22, 2010)

Want some cheese with your whine?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just kidding!  Welcome to the forums.

I'm not colorblind, but it also took me a bunch of refreshes to get a security screen I could read.  I'm glad you stuck it out, and in no time you will be glad too.

Hopefully you've noticed that as a newbie voicing a criticism of this site, nobody got defensive about it or called you down like would happen on some other sites.  Instead the webmaster and at least two moderators by my count chimed in to welcome you, thank you for voicing your concern, and promise to look into it.  And they meant it; we play nice here!

Now, go smoke some meat!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to smf, sorry to hear about your issues with signing up, but glad you joined us.

And "Insight", that pic is hilarious


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Captchas (the security string) are unfortunately a necessary evil for forum admins.  But ya know what, you made it and that was probably the hardest part.

This site runs like a well-oiled machine so be assured of that.

I recommend Jeff's 5 day e-course and heavy use of the search function.

Good luck and get back to smokin'.


----------



## ismoke (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm colorblind as well, and don't remember the signup being painfully hard, but that may just be because I've done them so many times I'm used to refreshing a couple times, lol!

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to a lot of fun with a lot of great people!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't remember having a problem signing up, but since it was more than a week ago.....ahhh......What was I saying???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I didn't know 1 in 20 Adult Males were color blind, but every day I find something I didn't know.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Enjoy,
Bearcarver


----------



## eman (Apr 22, 2010)

I been here so dang long i can't remember if i had issues w/ the sec.string or not.
 But WELCOME to the finest smoking site on the WWW.


----------



## cruizer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey glad you figured it out. We always like to hear from new members. There are alot of things I have never figured out and never will but it's all good!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't remember if you do or not, and I haven't read through the thread, but having an audio option for the CAPTCHA would solve this problem.  

Also, I've seen some CAPTCHA's that simply ask the user a random question that could only be answered by a human.  For example, "What is the day before Tuesday?"

I prefer the latter approach, because you can have such a long list of questions that a spambot would never be able to figure all of them out.

Just my .02 and thanks for the best forum ever, BTW.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## danielh (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you found your way here..  I found this one pretty easy.  But i will say there is another bbq board that is much harder.  I consider myself to be of at least average intelligence, and i spent 30 minutes trying to register at that board, and never could get it figured out.  Figured it was gods way of saying that it wasnt meant to be.  

Anyways, welcome!!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to our SMF family and enjoy all the knowledge here.  Don't hesitate to ask questions, we're here to help!  But, it's gonna cost you.  You're going to have to smoke and eat meats.  And take pictures to show us, because we like to drool too!  Have a fantastic time and enjoy all the smokes and don't hesitate to experiment!  We're all here to help!


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. I am sure you will see the effort was worth it...thanks for sticking with it...can't wait to see some qview of your new hobby.


----------



## roller (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome aboard. It took me 5 tries to get in but when you smoke your first Fatty as I did tonight you will see that it was worth the effort..I will be doing a qview on the fatty...


----------



## coyote (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sorry But I have to chuckle, I have pretty good eye sight. I have problems with those security things also. frustrating to say the least. then a person with color blindness, never heard from any one else about this.*
*But, hey ya made it. adapted and over came. more power to ya. and like jeff said. thanks for pointing it out.*
*and I hope you enjoy your self here. and get your sign in's worth.lol.*

*okay you folks out there no more using the color thingie and typein in yellow. I can not read it either.*
see what I mean but you can read it when you run the cursor over it.
kinda like invisable ink.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the day before Tuesday????
Do we get more than one guess??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## ak1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Which day????? There were a whole bunch of days before Tuesday


----------

